# 8-12 Mature Black Walnut Trees



## spartygrad95 (Aug 22, 2011)

We have 8-12 mature black walnut trees that we would like removed. The smallest of these trees is at least 18" in diameter and some are over 3'. We are wondering how we could go about either cutting them down and selling the wood (if there is any market for them?) or if there is someone is SE Michigan area who would like to come get them? We can be reached at 248 855 0716. Ask for Rich. Thanks.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

Sure wish I was closer.


----------



## spartygrad95 (Aug 22, 2011)

Actually just did a quick assessment. There are 20 trees. Ranging in circumference from 60" to 148". Most are between 75-85" circumference. Mostly straight and lower limbs over 8' high.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 22, 2011)

Sounds like some nice trees. Post a couple pic's if you can?


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Aug 22, 2011)

need pics to see if i can come cut them all i have is a climber so if there over a house or wires it would be hard


----------



## mikeb1079 (Aug 22, 2011)

are these yard trees or trees on your property? even while the market is depressed right now i'd be patient and vigilant. perhaps contact a state forester for advice and/or references. i would think you could get some decent money from the right company....


----------



## spartygrad95 (Aug 23, 2011)

These trees are on a golf course. Been there long before property was developed. I had someone in lumber biz tell me walnut market was up now (in comparison to past 5-7yrs)


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 23, 2011)

If the walnut market is up, why didn't he offer to buy them?


----------



## spartygrad95 (Aug 23, 2011)

He is coming to look at them... I'll try to get pics tomorrow. They are in the woods for the most part. A couple trees are "in play" but are so large they are making hole too difficult. I have a couple guys coming to look. Was just curious as to a fair price.


----------



## spartygrad95 (Aug 23, 2011)

bigjohn1895 said:


> need pics to see if i can come cut them all i have is a climber so if there over a house or wires it would be hard


 
None of the trees are near wires. A couple are near a structure (pump house for irrigation)


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2011)

Really diffcult for anyone to pay for the logs unless they are a mill with demand for the wood already! Otherwise to many man hours to try and make a sell down the road.


----------



## LT100 (Aug 24, 2011)

spartygrad95 said:


> These trees are on a golf course. Been there long before property was developed. I had someone in lumber biz tell me walnut market was up now (in comparison to past 5-7yrs)


 
Right now nothing is "up". I have had people come to me after hearing that their walnut trees are worth a fortune and walk away disappointed when they hear the other side of it. A mill has to be willing to take them, after you pay to have them hauled there. The sawyer, or mill employee will go over each of them with a metal detector. If they find ANY hardware, they won't touch it. If the logs are striaght and good quality without splits, rot, or blemishes, the sawing charges start adding up. The boards have to be dried and stuck, somewhere where they can lose enough moisture to be lumber quality either in a kiln or after a year or more in an open drying shed. Now they just need to find a buyer that is working on a high end project that is willing to buy this particular walnut over all the other supply that is already sitting out there.

I know this seems harsh and I don't mean to hurt anyones feelings, but be prepared to sell it by the cord as firewood. I know it looks beautiful and the color of the heart wood is great, but the reality of getting anything for small loads of walnut is very slim. I hope you prove me wrong, and I hope you come back and share a success story with us, but just be prepared....


----------



## qbilder (Aug 24, 2011)

LT100 said:


> Right now nothing is "up". I have had people come to me after hearing that their walnut trees are worth a fortune and walk away disappointed when they hear the other side of it. A mill has to be willing to take them, after you pay to have them hauled there. The sawyer, or mill employee will go over each of them with a metal detector. If they find ANY hardware, they won't touch it. If the logs are striaght and good quality without splits, rot, or blemishes, the sawing charges start adding up. The boards have to be dried and stuck, somewhere where they can lose enough moisture to be lumber quality either in a kiln or after a year or more in an open drying shed. Now they just need to find a buyer that is working on a high end project that is willing to buy this particular walnut over all the other supply that is already sitting out there.
> 
> I know this seems harsh and I don't mean to hurt anyones feelings, but be prepared to sell it by the cord as firewood. I know it looks beautiful and the color of the heart wood is great, but the reality of getting anything for small loads of walnut is very slim. I hope you prove me wrong, and I hope you come back and share a success story with us, but just be prepared....


 
Reality sometimes bites. The thing about reality is, well, it's real.


----------



## spartygrad95 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I didn't even have any expectations this was "retirement money". Was hoping, at first, to just have someone cut them done and remove them for free (they keep wood), but we will see. I have 2 sawmill owners coming to look at them next week. I just hope I don't have to take them all down myself.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 25, 2011)

spartygrad95 said:


> Well, I didn't even have any expectations this was "retirement money". Was hoping, at first, to just have someone cut them done and remove them for free (they keep wood), but we will see. I have 2 sawmill owners coming to look at them next week. I just hope I don't have to take them all down myself.


 
Don't worry if no one want's them just ring the bell here and quite a few will come together for a GTG at your place and take down the trees. You will be amazed that so many different chainsaws even exist. Maybe someone will bring some antique stuff along just for the heck of it. And don't worry in the end all the wood will have disappeared miraculously at the end of the day.

7


----------



## TraditionalTool (Aug 25, 2011)

qbilder said:


> Reality sometimes bites. The thing about reality is, well, it's real.


Hear hear!


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Aug 26, 2011)

i may be coming through that area sunday ill drop ya a line sat


----------



## Old Blue (Sep 3, 2011)

*You guys make me cry*

What I wouldn't give to have access to even one nice black walnut like these. I know this doesn't help you get your trees down but you folks are so lucky to have such nice trees growing all over.

srewed in kali bone ya
Old Blue


----------



## sachsmo (Sep 3, 2011)

LT100 said:


> Right now nothing is "up". I have had people come to me after hearing that their walnut trees are worth a fortune and walk away disappointed when they hear the other side of it. A mill has to be willing to take them, after you pay to have them hauled there. The sawyer, or mill employee will go over each of them with a metal detector. If they find ANY hardware, they won't touch it. If the logs are striaght and good quality without splits, rot, or blemishes, the sawing charges start adding up. The boards have to be dried and stuck, somewhere where they can lose enough moisture to be lumber quality either in a kiln or after a year or more in an open drying shed. Now they just need to find a buyer that is working on a high end project that is willing to buy this particular walnut over all the other supply that is already sitting out there.
> 
> I know this seems harsh and I don't mean to hurt anyones feelings, but be prepared to sell it by the cord as firewood. I know it looks beautiful and the color of the heart wood is great, but the reality of getting anything for small loads of walnut is very slim. I hope you prove me wrong, and I hope you come back and share a success story with us, but just be prepared....


 
Been to the grocery store lately? You know what booms busts and visa-versa. It is a shame that wood prices are down, heck most are 50-100+ year crops. In time the prices will rebound. Just like any other natural resource, there is only a finite amount out there. Supply and demand will dictate price.


----------



## thechknhwk (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone get on this yet? Wish I had a trailer, some way to get them on the trailer and time to go get them, lol.


----------

